# raccoon/badger



## roodogparr (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, went out to a possible badger rescue today in Henlade,somerset, no sign of badger but bizarely the description sounded more like a raccoon, apparently had a red collar on,just wondered if any one knows of any missing raccoon in these parts.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Try posting this in the exotic mammal section if you haven't already, all the raccoon people are in there


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

roodogparr said:


> Hi, went out to a possible badger rescue today in Henlade,somerset, no sign of badger but bizarely the description sounded more like a raccoon, apparently had a red collar on,just wondered if any one knows of any missing raccoon in these parts.


a few are dotted around, ones who have escaped, or been stolen etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've found that more people mistake skunks for badgers. A few people have commented when we're out with our animals, (including the skunk), fundraising for the wildlife sanctuary, that they've never seen a badger in the flesh before! :roll:


----------

